# The Simplified Story of Yeast



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

http://www.cnet.com/news/appliance-science-the-uplifting-biology-of-baking/

A fun short diversion about yeast, how it works, a little history. My favorite part was the Egyptian baking scene. It's worth following the link to the whole archaeological site too.





  








Ti.jpg




__
phatch


__
Dec 18, 2014








The Bakery of Al-Shaik Said http://www.dayralbarsha.com/node/119


----------



## ohbeary (Oct 3, 2010)

Too much like hard work! wheres my Hobart?


----------

